# Outback 230Rs



## HamOutbacker

Hello Fellow Outbackers.

We are or will be future owners of an Outback from Central California!








My family loves being outdoors and traveling. Currently we have a pop-up which is too much work and have out grown it and its too much work and inconvenient.

We have been considering the 230RS for almost a year and a half due its size and floor plan. We are planning to purchase the 230RS in the next few months, I need your thoughts and input on the durability of the slide out rails. I have been to many dealerships just to tryout the 230RS. My main concern is the slide-out is pulled open. I am not sure if the rail/cables is able to hold the weight load. This is my only concern. I have read many negative reviews on the web, but I turn to you who already own the 230RS, 210RS or the 250RS for your 2 cents.

Look forward to your expertise and advice!

Thanks,

Wendell


----------



## dapozer

Wendell,

I am a new owner of a 230 and love it. The floor plan was the deciding factor with the "dog" hauler space in the front. We put carpet down and now it is very nice and comfy. With the slide in the out position it is held by cable that seem very strong and able to hold our weight without any issues. I am 6'4 at 260 ish and the wife is average size. We have had our entire family up on the bed, twin 10 year olds and us, total 620 plus pounds and it never gave me any ideas of it being weak. When pulled in however I question the inside rails ability to support the slide weight so I made up a support to go between the floor and bottom of the slide on transport. Don't fall in the trap that you can sleep on the bed when it is pulled in. This is non truth. Look around for the right price on one. We drove to Ohio and Holman rv to get ours, we drove from Colorado to get it and saved over 8k even with travel expense. Holmans was a blessing to work with also.


----------



## ORvagabond

Congratulations and Welcome!!


----------



## cdawrld

Good choice on the picking the 230rs. I have 19 trips and almost 10k miles on mine in a year. No problems with the slide out. 
We have slept on the bed,_with slide in_, many trips. Overnighting at Walmart or Cracker barrel when need be.
Recent models are built with stronger roof rails. Many members on here have also claimed to use the bed with slide in. 
Overall the build quality is good and have not seen an issue with the roof rails failing.


----------



## HamOutbacker

dapozer said:


> Wendell,
> 
> I am a new owner of a 230 and love it. The floor plan was the deciding factor with the "dog" hauler space in the front. We put carpet down and now it is very nice and comfy. With the slide in the out position it is held by cable that seem very strong and able to hold our weight without any issues. I am 6'4 at 260 ish and the wife is average size. We have had our entire family up on the bed, twin 10 year olds and us, total 620 plus pounds and it never gave me any ideas of it being weak. When pulled in however I question the inside rails ability to support the slide weight so I made up a support to go between the floor and bottom of the slide on transport. Don't fall in the trap that you can sleep on the bed when it is pulled in. This is non truth. Look around for the right price on one. We drove to Ohio and Holman rv to get ours, we drove from Colorado to get it and saved over 8k even with travel expense. Holmans was a blessing to work with also.


Thanks *dapozer* for the input. 
My main concern was the slide out being out. I didn't event come to think that it the support rails inside were more of a concern. Well, I can improvise and make a support like what you have and keep the 'box' from falling off the rail. I have thee kids- 11, 10 and a 3 yr old. The two older kids has already called who going be top and bottom bunks. The little one's got not choice but to stay with mom and dad on the slide out.

I did make negations with Holman RV for the 230RS, but the mileage for delivery was expensive. I came across a dealer local So Cal dealer- Thompson RV and we are negotiating some pricing which seems to be a good deal. I am looking forward to getting this done and be on the road this summer!


----------



## HamOutbacker

cdawrld said:


> Good choice on the picking the 230rs. I have 19 trips and almost 10k miles on mine in a year. No problems with the slide out.
> We have slept on the bed,_with slide in_, many trips. Overnighting at Walmart or Cracker barrel when need be.
> Recent models are built with stronger roof rails. Many members on here have also claimed to use the bed with slide in.
> Overall the build quality is good and have not seen an issue with the roof rails failing.


*cdawrld* I am feeling better that the slide out is not going to be an issue at all. 19 trips and 10K miles? That tells me a lot! Can't wait.
Thanks, Wendell.


----------



## HamOutbacker

Looks like my 230RS purchase needs to be expedited









What I really like about the 230RS is the cargo space. It gives me a lot of room to take bikes and other gear/stuff when needed for longer trips and its big enough to setup my mobile ham radio shack too! I will still have to figure out modifications for a couple antenna mounts and cabling.

You guys are great and helpful!

Wendell


----------



## cdawrld

It is a great little layout. Bikes,generator, karts all fit up front nicely. Safe from opportunity.

As I see it your 3 yr old got the better deal. The fold down sofa is bigger and softer than the bunks.









Good luck


----------



## Pastor John

We had a '06 21RS with probably 200 nights in the slide and had no problems whatsoever; this unit had the rails that supported the slide. When it was destroyed by hail, we replaced it with a '12 210RS that has only had about 10 nights in the slide, but it seems just as strong. This unit has the electric slide without the external rails. They both seem like equally strong systems.


----------

